# Pooping in his sleep.



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Occasionally, maybe a couple of times a month, Walter will let out a little nugget of poop while he's asleep.

This has been happening since he was a puppy, and it seems to happen in bursts. We only just realised that it happens in his sleep, however. 

He sleeps in the dining room over night, and we kept finding the nuggets when we woke up in the morning. We originally assumed that he wasn't going properly when he went out in the garden before bed, so he was getting desperate in the night. A couple of weeks ago, however, he was asleep next to the sofa while we were watching a film and he started to yap in his sleep like he does sometimes. After he woke up, we saw a nugget of poop where he had been lying. 

He did it again a couple of days ago, same yapping in his sleep like he was having a good dream, and there was a little poop when he moved.

They're only maybe one inch vaguely spherical balls. Very dry. It isn't an issue to have to clean them up, and we generally do it with no fuss. He always seems a bit ashamed when he does them though. He's never pooped on purpose in the house, not even when he was a puppy, and he'll generally go and sit by the back door to let us know when he wants to go out.

Anyone got any ideas? I've looked online, but this just seems to be a symptom of old age in certain breeds like Great Danes. I can't find anything that would fit a two year old cockapoo.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have no ideas at all but I am very curious to find out what it is when you do find out. Please keep us in the loop.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is usually associated with older dogs as there can be a loss of nerves in the area and so it can also be a sign of back problems again causing nerve problems. It sounds like it could just be a quirk he has though so maybe worth making sure he is properly emptying in the evening would help.


----------



## LPC (Jan 22, 2017)

That sounds quite unusual to me, for such a young dog. I would recommend that he be looked at by a veterinarian, just to be on the safe side. I also agree with 2ndhandgal: it is important to take him for a walk just before sleep time, to ensure that all "business" has been transacted!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I too would get him checked by a vet - is it possible that he is having a seizure? 
I would also get him into the habit of actually taking him out for a short walk before bed time and monitor when he poops during the day.
What do you feed him.


----------

